# Powerhead for 55 gal?



## GoodFella (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm gonna buy a powerhead for my tank tomorrow







and am wondering if an 802 was too strong? Or should I get a 402? Also I'm just putting it in for circulation. I already have a bubble tube across the back of my tank. Do I need anything else to hook(hose, tubing, air pump?) it up or can I just suction cup it to the side of the tank and plug it in?(I don't want to buy it and go home and find out that I need some other piece that I didn't get). I'm new to this and I appreciate all the help so far.







Thank you


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

all you need comes with the powerhead... the unit and suction cup or hang on holder...

see im in the same situation, i have a 402 now but im not going to use it until my P's are like 2.5''.... once they get bigger like 7'' i might trade someone for an AC802...

Both will work, but how pig are your P's?


----------



## GoodFella (Aug 5, 2004)

2 of 'em are prolly 5-6" and 8 0f 'em are 3-4".


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

get the 402 and if needed get the 802 in about a year


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

id go with the ac802 and adjust the flow rate and save money.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

802


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

GoodFella said:


> 2 of 'em are prolly 5-6" and 8 0f 'em are 3-4".


 10 p's in a 55? okay... id get two 402's one on each side


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

For a tank that massively overstocked I'd go neither route. I'd take the money you'd have spent on the powerhead, and theng et some more money, and invest in a high flowing cannister such as an XP3 or Fluval 404. The reason for this is two fold, first being that you can use the return jet on your cannister to create current for your fish (mine love the current from the XP2) and the second being that you need some heavy duty filtration on a tank that badly stocked anyways, you might as well kill two birds with one stone that way. Your fish will be happier but really you should either sell some or get a tank3 times bigger than the one you currently have


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

SerraNBAPygo said:


> id go with the ac802 and adjust the flow rate and save money.


 yea before i got my 402 i didnt know you could adjust flow rate









well im sure ill find someone to trade with me and ill add a few bucks


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> For a tank that massively overstocked I'd go neither route. I'd take the money you'd have spent on the powerhead, and theng et some more money, and invest in a high flowing cannister such as an XP3 or Fluval 404. The reason for this is two fold, first being that you can use the return jet on your cannister to create current for your fish (mine love the current from the XP2) and the second being that you need some heavy duty filtration on a tank that badly stocked anyways, you might as well kill two birds with one stone that way. Your fish will be happier but really you should either sell some or get a tank3 times bigger than the one you currently have


----------



## GoodFella (Aug 5, 2004)

Well before I could read the rest of the post I went to f***** Petsmart and got this 228 self rotating one. I think it's too weak. I was high at the time and thought the 802 was 300 gph when it's 400.Duh? Anyways I ordered a 802 from Big Al's just now. Can I put the 802 on the other side of the tank. The powerhead I got right now is 270 gph. Will I have to adjust the speed of the 802? Is it gonna be odd having them pointing the same way or no? Man I hate wasting money and I hate Petsmart :laugh: . They always got what u want online, but when u go to the store they never have the sh*t there.







Thanks for the helpful replies. BTW: I'm getting rid of a couple of these fish soon so there won't be so many.


----------



## GoodFella (Aug 5, 2004)

Actually I was just looking at my tank and was thinking could I put the powerheads right next to each other facing the same direction?


----------



## redbellied1 (Aug 3, 2004)

hey man alittle late on the question but i hope you got the 402 for the 55gallon i think that would be enough but what ever you get hope it works


----------



## GoodFella (Aug 5, 2004)

I got the 802 and it's powerfull as hell. I also got another filter today(Emperor 400) and they swim in the powerhead all the time. Here's a pic.


----------



## GoodFella (Aug 5, 2004)

The P on the bottom only has one eye and look how much bigger he is. Anyway he used to hide behind this rock all day but now he comes out all the time!


----------

